# soap rocks packaging



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I am making soap rocks and want to package in clear boxes, but dont want to buy a ton, in case they dont sell. ANyone have 5-10 to sell me? Am I allowed to post something like this? If not please remove. Thanks, Dorit


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Ummm, how do you make soap rocks? Can we see a picture?  Sounds cool.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

real easy just carve into rock shapes, will send a pic. Dorit


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Are you going to post a picture so we can all see Dorit?


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I am interested to see how Dorit does hers  I have been wanting to try these:
http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/cold-process-soap/easy-cold-process-soap-rocks-palm-free/


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Honestly, mine are not that interesting but I will post a pic tomorrow. Dorit


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Dorit- I still want to see them! 
Are you thinking of something like these for packaging:
http://www.tealightboxes.com/Soap_Box_with_Clear_Acetate_Cover_p/kvot-4%20-25%20pack.htm

Or is that too big? They are really reasonable even if there are a lot more than you want- you might be able to use it as gift type packaging, too. Just a thought


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Kind of Michelle, more all clear. I took a pic w my phone and am looking for a way to post.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

How big are the rocks?

What about these in clear?
http://www.papermart.com/Product%20Pages/Product.aspx?GroupID=16833&SubGroupID=16834&ParentGroupID=38451#16834

Or these? (I like all of the size options!)
http://www.papermart.com/Product%20Pages/Product.aspx?GroupID=16493&SubGroupID=16494&ParentGroupID=38447#16494


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Ok the pic of rocks are on photobucket now how do I get it on here?


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

http://s1060.beta.photobucket.com/user/doritpittman/media/soaprocks_zpsda327ef6.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

OK that works, what do you think?


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I think those are great!! That is a lot of cutting...very nice!


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

the response was lukewarm, I thought maybe a better package. One woman said I should make eggs for easter. Does anyone do that?


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Have you tried getting a gem store or someone that travels to gem/rock shows to carry them?

Eggs...I would only do them in a soap mold- I don't have the patience to hand carve them! I would rather make regular bars that have seasonal fragrances, that way I can rename/package them if they do not sell. With my luck I would still be trying to get rid of Easter eggs in August!


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

LOL, me too, I still have 4 bars of the hearts I carved. I vowed never to do seasonal soaps bc I had little luck this past Christmas. I think I will stick to my guns and not do them, and like you said just change the fragrances. I plan to also make felted soap. will post pics.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I think yours are very cool too! Maybe market them toward kids. Rock collection soaps.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Would be cute in the back of a little pick up truck or being pushed by a bull dozer.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

good ideas, thanks.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Yhey look great Dorit, like some kind of quartz


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

That's what I was thinking. ^^^ More like gems or jewels than rocks.  Very pretty, Dorit. Maybe package them in those pretty little colored organza(?) bags, like you always see jewels in on TV shows. Tie a little tag on it: 'Soap Gems' or some such.


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

I see them fitting in, in a garden tub, with lots of plants and greenery... cute!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Very cool, Dorit!


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

You guys are so nice to offer so many suggestions. I like gems better than rocks. I had them in organza bags, not a fan and didnt look good, Im thinking clear boxes like for fine chocolates. I saw some at Papermart, but do I want to invest in 25????? hence the post. Thnks all. Dorit


----------

